# Comfey ID?



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Can anyone tell me which comfrey this is?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Not real sure, look at symphytum officinale Bocking 14


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just read where the comfrey "leaves" does damage to the human liver! Yet, I have also read where the "tea" made from the comfrey leaves is medicinal. 

Does anyone understand this contradiction?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

motdaugrnds said:


> I just read where the comfrey "leaves" does damage to the human liver! Yet, I have also read where the "tea" made from the comfrey leaves is medicinal.
> 
> Does anyone understand this contradiction?


There are many different kinds of comfrey, and I have read contradictory info also.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Our comfrey plants don't look like the one in this thread. We purchased them from another homesteader (Lorichristie); but I don't recall what "type" of comfrey it is. We planted several a couple of months ago and, though they are still alive and apparently growing, one has more than tripled the growth of the others. I have no idea why. 










This is what that comfrey looks like. It was planted just a couple of months ago (same time as others). It is about 1-1/2 ft high with about 2-3 ft spread. I noticed one leaf at bottom starting to turn brown and there is a black burned looking part near its stem. I know we are having hot weather; but I really have no idea what is occuring to this plant there. (I noticed this same burned look on the bottom leaves of a couple of the other comfrey plants too. I do hope I don't lose them.)


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

It's an overabundance of the ROOT that potentially can cause liver disease, not the leaves. The ONE person who certifyably set this "rumor" drank quarts of comfrey root tea daily for over a month! Drinking a cup or 2 of the leaf tea on a daily basis would be fine and cause no damage, it IS very medicinal. Stay away from the root products unless you really know what you are doing with herbs.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goatlady, does that mean the leaves of "all" types of comfrey are safe to use for tea on a daily bases?


----------

